# toro s620 carburetor rebuild



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

hi, ive got a toro s620 that will not start, it will not prime, and has a plastic base. im assuming i will have to replace the diagphram, i paid 20 for it on craigslist


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

I'd check the primer line as well. Could be dry rotted.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Here is a link to a service manual that might help with the diagnosis.

Toro Single Stage Snow Blower Manual

OR-

http://www.barrettsmallengine.com/manual/tecumseh2cyclemanual1994.pdf


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

ok, thanks


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

OK I GOT THEE DDIAGPHRAM PLATE OFF(PLASTIC), NOTICED THE CARB SAID F3, the diagphram was definitely destroyed, now its stuck to the carburetor housing, whatdo i do


----------

